# Kin kin



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Will be going up the Kin kin ( Noosa) on sunday targeting Tarpon. Have managed to lure them with poppers and gurglers on the fly rod in the past but wanted to know any other fishing method and tackel you all use.
Kilkenny


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey mate, what sort of poppers are you using for them and is there any particular colour they like,


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

The little Surecatch poppers work well. You can get a box of 3 for about $10 or so...

I caught a few the other day trolling a 4" GULP Turtleback worm at about 2.3km/hr


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

I turn up small bass poppers on the lathe out a balsa, then glue them onto trout stinger hooks and paint them black with an orange cup at front. Then add some flash to the shank and a hearl where the timber ends..Cast them under the trees up close to the bank and be watchfull..
The gurglers I make from rubber matting, the kind you get from Bunnys, it's a type of underlay and when cut some of the conecting protrusions look like leg stumps..same hook and another hearl ta boot..Even get strikes while trolling the blighters.
Kilkenny


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

A white / red marabou or bucktail jig is deadly if they are not feeding on the surface.
Throw it out into the middle of a deep pool, let it sink, then whip, pause, whip, pause, whip, pause: hopefully not all the way back.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks 4 that polly, what is the name a the line to leader knot U are using..
Let ya know how I go after the trip.
Kilkenny


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

At Redcliffe on Aus/day the Tarpon were hitting Gulp 3" curltails in pumpkin-seed. We were trollng them slowly. The fish were in the 47-50cm range.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Kilkenny - Details of leader knot here....

It's a bit time consuming but reliable. After my weekend I'm going back to it.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 2fb94f8642


----------

